# Wheat/Gluten free products



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Are wheat and gluten free products readily available in Dubai??


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Cos_mo said:


> Are wheat and gluten free products readily available in Dubai??


I think your best bet to try would be the organic grocery store in Dubai Mall.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

There is store Down To Earth in Jumeirah 1, and there is also an online store in Dubai that will deliver;

http://www.glutenfree-supermarket.ae/


----------



## jackie606 (Feb 24, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> Are wheat and gluten free products readily available in Dubai??


Hi
I am on a gluten/wheat free diet as I suffer from hypoglaecemia, my medication is readily available over the counter here and the foods I want are readily available in the supermarkets, not in huge volume but in the likes of spinneys supermarket there is a choice
Jackie


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I think your best bet to try would be the organic grocery store in Dubai Mall.


Thanks


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

motojet said:


> There is store Down To Earth in Jumeirah 1, and there is also an online store in Dubai that will deliver;
> 
> http://www.glutenfree-supermarket.ae/


Thanks


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys. I don't suppose marks and Spencer's have their fab gluten free bread in Dubai? Its second to none!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Park and shop


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

GlutenFree-Supermarket.ae - Taste Life...


----------

